# Foetal heartbeat



## jules76 (May 19, 2008)

Hi there,

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who could give me some advice/reassurance.  

A very brief history.....we have a daugther Jasmine who will be 5 in Oct.  Conceived natually and easily.  Have been trying for 3 years now and diagnosed with unexplained infertility back in Sept.  Just started first IVF cycle last month when had positive preg test before starting the injections.  Overjoyed as you can imagine but nervous and anxious too.  Didn't want to get too excited.  Went for a scan last week when they said I was 6+2 weeks.  Could see preg sac but nil else.  Said come back this week.  Had scan this morning and said is still developing, foetal node seen etc but still no heartbeat.  Nurses and Dr not seem unduly concerned but I am!!  From what I have read/heard most people can see HB by now.  Should I be worried?  Has anyone been in a similar situation and it turned out OK.  Going back in another week.  The wait is awful.

Many thanks for listening

Jules


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jules,
Sorry you're so worried   
I got my BFP on the 8th May and I'm not having my 1st scan until 9th June. So I should be 7 weeks+3 days then. My clinic warned me that it might not show HB even then and as long as they can see significant development, not to worry. I'm sure that if the dr's and nurses were concerned they would act upon it. Try to stay positive. I think the waiting is the worst bit about doing tx, I agree it is REALLY awful. Our minds are not set to wait this long without sending us crazy in the mean time!! 
Good luck      
Sarah xx


----------



## jules76 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
Thank you so much for your message and congratulations on your BFP!  Yes the waiting is awful but your message was reassuring.  I know I just need to keep positive and calm but easy to say sometimes!

Sending you loads of good luck wishes, thanks again

Jules xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jules,
Congratulations on your bfp!!!
It is still early days, and so much can change. Some people do see a heartbeat by then, but some not. We have just had someone else on the secondary board go through this and she saw a heartbeat yesterday, when there was not one the week before! The waiting is excruciating, but hang on in there and hopefully all will be well.
My advice, don't search the boards about this, it will send you loopy!!!!
Best of luck,
Love Cindersxxxx


----------



## jules76 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Cinders,
Thank you for your message.  I agree, searching the posts and net for info on this is not good!!  I've decided not to do it anymore!  It would seem that most people do see a heartbeat by 7 weeks so we are hoping for a miracle and that our dates could be wrong.  

Thanks once again and good luck with you.

Jules xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI Jules
Congrats on your bfp you must be over the moon.
I know its hard but I agree with Cinders not to search the boards but also to try and remain as calm as possible because all the worrying in the world is not going to help you.  If the Drs and nurses are not too worried then you should not either.  I think one of the drawbacks of FF and there are not many is that we almost know too much, in the real world you would be lucky to get a dating scan at 8 weeks - the trouble with the tx and time we have all been through we want to know it all now.
There is not easy way or answer but you must try and enjoy this time now and relax and what will be will be and I am sure it will be all ok.
take care
and good luck
susie


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Jules,
You ok hun?
Have you had another scan yet?
here if you need anything  
Love
Cindersxxx


----------

